# Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?



## Zacky (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo. 

Nachdem ich heute so am Teich gesessen habe und meine Koi beim Diner sehr gut beobachten konnte, kam mir die Frage in den Sinn. - Woran erkenne ich eigentlich Männlein und Weiblein bei den Koi? Da mir hierzu jedes Wissen und die nötige Erfahrung fehlt, hoffte ich darauf, diese Frage an euch richten zu können. 

Bitte verhelft einem Unwissenden zu Wissen! Habe schon mal etwas gelesen, von der Kopfgröße bei Weibchen, nur kann ich es nicht mehr wiedergeben. Vielen Dank schon mal....


----------



## jolantha (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

Hi, Zacky
ich erkenne meine Weibchen daran, daß sie runder, dicker und größer sind als die Männchen ! Die dicken runden sind bei mir alles Weibchen, 3 Stück, und die schlanken, kleineren die Männer, 7 Stück. Zwei kann ich nicht erkennen, die sind noch zu klein.! Wahrscheinlich funktioniert das erst bei den Größeren, ab ca, 
40 cm.


----------



## ichmagkois (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

man kann es auch glaube ich daran erkennen das die mänchen ein längeres schmaleres ausscheidungsloch haben und bei den weibchen eben ein breiteres und kürzeres. bin mri net ganz genau sicher aber ich meine ja
sicher weis noch jemand anderes darüber bescheid 

mfg


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

Mal sehen, ob ich meinen Kois  Rückenschwimmen beibringen kann !!!


----------



## Regs (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

Guten Morgen,
Shoshi hat das hier sehr ausführlich für Goldfische aufgeführt - gilt auch für Koi.


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

Hallo ihr alle und erst einmal vielen Dank für die Info.

@Jolantha - Das mit der Größe ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen, aber ich dachte erst, das wird schwierig, weil Koi mit zunehmenden Alter wohl eh' etwas dicker werden. Aber, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, habe ich zwei große Brocken drin, die haben im Vergleich auch etwas mehr Bauch.

@Regs - Die Website hat interessante Erläuterungen. Dann muss ich doch heute gleich mal schauen, ob ich etwas von dem dort gesehenen schon umsetzen kann. Die Unterscheidung der Körperform sollte wohl am einfachsten sein. Mal schauen...

Die Koi sind aber auch erst mit 2-3 Jahren so richtig laich- und geschlechtsfähig, stimmts!? Oder sind Weibchen oder Männchen frühreif? Denn der überwiegende Teil meiner Koi sind bzw. werden dies Jahr gerade mal 2 und 3 Jahre. Ich habe nur fünf größere (40-45cm) die jetzt etwa 4 sein dürften.


----------



## Regs (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

Hallo Zacky,

aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich über die Geschlechtsreife von Koi nichts sagen. Ich lese aber häufig dass sie im Alter zwischen vier und fünf Jahren geschlechtsreif werden.

Die sonst bei Shoshi angegebenen Merkmale sollten aber beide Arten haben. Die sicherste Unterscheidung ist vermutlich während der Laichzeit möglich, wenn die männlichen Koi, wie auch die __ Goldfisch-Männchen, einen Laichausschlag auf den Kiemendeckeln und den Vorderseiten der Brustflossen bekommen.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

Wie beim Menschen gibt es auch beim Koi Frühreife Damen. Meine Chagoidame ist erst 2 Jahre alt und hat diesen Sommer ordentlich gepoppt 

Ein Weibchen wird grösser und voluminöser, speziell in der Laichzeit. Oftmals ist der Laichansatz als richtig schöner runder Bauch zu sehen.
Die Kiemendeckel des Männchens sind rauher als die des Weibchens. Fühlt sich an wie gaaaanz feines Sandpapier. Beim Weibchen sind die Kiemendeckel eher glitschig
Das Männchen hat spitzer zulaufende Brustflossen als das Weibchen, deren Flossen eher rundlich sind. Ich hab mich mal an den Teich gesetzt und versucht anhand der Flossenform meine Koi auseinander zu halten - ich habe kläglich versagt.
Das Männchen soll ein schmaleres Maul haben. 
Die Harn- und Geschlechtsöffnung ist beim Weibchen T-förmig, während sie beim Männchen I-förmig ist. Allerdings hab ich noch nie nachgesehen ob man das wirklich so erkennen kann.
Generell sollen männliche Koi intensivere Farben haben. 
Während der Fortpflanzungszeit bekommen die Männchen einen Laichausschlag am Kopf und auf den Brustflossen.

So ... und haste nun rausgefunden welche Geschlechter bei Dir schwimmen? 

Mandy


----------



## Simone14 (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

Hallo und Guten Morgen 
Ich bin neu hier und ich habe die Frage nach dem Geschecht mal meinen Koihändler gestellt ...
So und der hat mir erklärt das man die im Frühjahr am besten unterscheiden kann...
Das Männchen ( egal ob Goldi oder Koi ) hat im Frühjahr Laichpickel auf den Kiemendeckel und das Weibchen hat die Laichenpickel nicht die haben dann glatt Kiemendeckel ...
ansonsten kann man sie wie hier schon beschrieben an Hand des After unterscheiden ... wo bei ich das aber nicht erkennen kann...

Viele Liebe Grüße 
Simone


----------



## Moonlight (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

Hey Simone,

nur sein wir mal ehrlich, wer kann denn schon seinen Fischen alle an die Kiemendeckel fassen? Das hieße man müßte jeden einzelnin Fisch in die Hand nehmen.
Ein doch unmögliches Unterfangen ... 

Am besten ist es wirklich, die Fische während der Laichzeit zu beobachten. Da stellt man ganz schnell fest, wer jagt und wer gejagt wird 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

Hallo Simone,
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. 

Konntest du dir für den Anfang nicht etwas einfacheres raussuchen, als die Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern. 

Der Kunde möchte vor dem Kauf gerne wissen was er bekommt. Dann muss der Händler mal genau hinsehen. Hat er dann festgestellt, das es ein Weichchen ist, kostet der Koi dann deutlich mehr, unabhängig von der Zeichnung.

Die weiblichen Reize der Koi werden also extra bezahlt.


----------



## kikoi (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

Schaut mal die Bilder an
Vielleicht hilft euch das!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Zacky (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

Hallo Community.

Ich habe dieses Thema vor ein-einhalb Jahren eröffnet und habe die Ratschläge bei der Beobachtung meiner Koi berücksichtigt. Ich weiß jetzt zwar immer noch nicht ganz genau, was ich an Damen und Herren im Teich habe, aber sie sind teils auch noch keine 3-5 Jahre alt.

Aber ich habe in einem Fachmagazin einen Beitrag zu diesem Thema gefunden.

Viele der bereits hier angesprochenen Erkennungsmerkmale werden dort ebenso beschrieben, wie zum Beispiel der Laichausschlag bei Männlein, die Körperform und Fülle sowie die Form des Afters. Das ist ja hier in den Bildern von Kikoi sehr schön zu erkennen.

Nun nimmt man ja nicht jedes Jahr auf's Neue alle Koi aus dem Teich und prüft "männlich" oder "weiblich" durch diese Untersuchung.

Es geht auch teils einfacher aus Sicht des Teichbeobachters, da die Körperformen sich ab dem 3. - 4. Lebensjahr sichtbar ändern. Die Fülle wurde schon angesprochen. Auch an den Brustflossen kann man eine erste Einschätzung auf das Geschlecht abgeben, denn Weibchen haben meist kleinere Flossen, welche zudem an den Flossenspitzen spitz zuläufig sind. Die Männchen haben größere und optisch rundere Brustflossen. Was auch öfters schon ein Indiz sein kann, ist die Kopflänge - nicht Größe. Die Männchen haben einen zum Körper passenden schmalen aber länglichen Kopf. Das heißt, die Brustflossen bzw. die Schulterpartie bei Männchen liegt weiter hinten. Weibchen hingegen, haben einen kräftigen runden Kopf und aus der Draufsicht betrachtet, sind die Brustflossen weiter zum Kopf hin.

Auch wurde auf die Farbgebung hingewiesen, wo beschrieben ist, dass Weibchen ihre intensive Färbung erst später, etwa ab dem laichfähigen Alter, hervorheben. Die Männchen haben anfänglich eher kräftigere Farben, welche bei Jungtieren auch sehr schön ausgeprägt sind, die dann im Laufe der Jahre etwas nachlassen.

Vielleicht hilft es euch ja gelegentlich mal weiter.


----------



## samorai (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

He Zacky!
Eines hast Du noch vergessen.Schau Dir Deine Fische während der Laichzeit an,dann wirst Du sehr schnell feststellen wer die Dame ist und wer nicht.Die Damen wollen umgarnt werden,Liebkosungen oder die Umwerbung ist auch bei Fischen ein Thema.Aber im allgemeinen hast Du schon recht,es ist schwer eine Koidame von einen Koiherren in den ersten paar Jahren zu unterscheiden.

LG Ron!


----------



## I.koi (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie unterscheiden sich Koi - SIE und ER?*

*Hallo*

Ich schreibe bei solchen Fragen immer wieder das Gleiche. Der Profi erkennt das recht schnell, auch bei Jungfischen.

Das weibschen hat, wenn man ganz sanft die Brustflossen abstreift kleine kaum spürbare Widerhacken an den Brustflossen, das Männchen hingegen hat glatte.

Gruß

Stephan


----------

